# Ft. Pierce 4/26



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got up at 5 AM this morning to drive down to Fort Pierce to buy a motor from TomFL and do a little fishing. The drive was around 2 1/2 hours and by the time I got there TomFL had the boat in the water and forum member Henry on the boat.  [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The wind was already blowing so we shot across the ICW and fished the leeward side. Total travel time was about 2 hours 35 minutes to the fishing spot  

I wasn't keeping track but I think we may have had one trout under 20" and 6 over that. Add in several ladys, a few jacks and a blue and it was a great day considering the wind. Henry kept one decent trout and we took it to a restaurant that cooks your catch. The results were outstanding. But the best part of the day was fishing with other forum members.  Swapping stories, fishing techniques, and just joking around. Until today I had not met these guys but you would never have know it cause of the forum and all that goes on. 

Here's a few pics. Guys, thanks for letting me tag a long.





































Henry can explain this. All I am going to say is I don't buy lures that cost over $10  ;D


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

nice report and pics. 

That sux about the sebille.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

HA! I should have know you would work that Sebille shot in there somehow! 

I have to say that was a great trip. I'm not sure if I spent more time fishing or laughing, but either way it sure was fun. 

Thanks for coming down and giving me an excuse to get out on the water. 

No doubt I'll be up your way before too long, either to wet a line or try for some ducks. Henry's committed to getting out for some ducks this fall too.

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had, and catching fish and meeting new friends just makes it all the better! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

looks like a great day especially considering the wind.

what was the restaurant that cooked your fish? i'm just down the road in stuart and it seems like no restaurants will do that anymore, for liability reasons i'm told. i even heard that mrs peter's in jensen stopped smoking fish brought in to them. don't mean to change the topic, just curious.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ramp Raw Bar and Diner

It was spot Henry knew about. Its just a little place in a strip mall. They did a good job with the fish. Also the rest of what we ordered was darn good. I really enjoyed the fish dip and conch fritters.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Henry can explain this. All I am going to say is I don't buy lures that cost over $10  ;D


Looking at that lure, as expensive as it is, I just noticed it doesn't even have a through-wire to anchor the hooks in the body. So I doubt that even if they send him another that it'd solve the issue. 

Imagine hanging the fish of a lifetime on that lure and losing a hook then. 

Not worth it in my book!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sebile has lures that are thru-wired, it's an extra...


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

This message to Sebile  along with with a picture of the lure in question has not yet been answered.

While attempting to land a small ladyfish yesterday I had the rear treble hook and its anchor pull loose from a Sebile Stick Shad I recently purchased. Needless to say, I now have some reservations about using these lures again since this one was not even able to land what is basically a baitfish. I recently saw a discussion of the same thing happening to another angler on the Florida Sportsman magazine forum.
Is this the result of a manufacturing defect which has since been corrected? If so, I would like to have my Sebiles replaced by sturdier models.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

you three shouda called........


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> you three shouda called........


Sounds like another trip is in order then, eh?



-T


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I was at the tackle shop in Steinhatchee this weekend and another guy in the shop had 2 sebilles that he had bought the day before and had the same thing happen to them.


----------



## henryos (Oct 9, 2007)

After more than a week had gone by with no response from Sebile, I e-mailed Capt. Jay Withers, who is sponsored by Sebile, and he is trying to get Sebile to address the issue. I will let you know what, if anything, Sebile does.


----------

